# Great Forum



## billymac (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi my name is Bill, I have been kinda lurking around the forum for a few days. I don't have any mantids at present, I have had T's 76 of them in the past with much success...I raise ball pythons as well as breed and show chihuahuas...

Other than catching a praying mantis as a kid, I haven't kept them. Thanks for letting me join. Looking forward to learning so much more before jumping in to owning some.

Thanks,

Billy Mac

 Michigan


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome, Billy!


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

Where in Michigan?


----------



## billymac (Sep 4, 2007)

St. Clair Shores, just north of Detroit on Lake St. Clair..


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 4, 2007)

I drove around there on my way to lake erie.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi billymac, glad to have you here!


----------

